# Coille Mor Wilson 12 yr old chestnut gelding ISH



## FownerofW (30 October 2013)

Believed sold from yard in Northumberland to a dealer in Scotland at the beginning of 2013, then sold on to a lady. Former owner would like to hear how he is and what he is doing.


----------



## Nikbax333 (9 December 2013)

Hiya, I was at the yard in Northumberland where he was originally, I moved up to Scotland and he was kept at a yard in Bishopton by a young girl. He has since been sold on, the last I heard he had gone to a show jumping yard. I can get you the contact details for the yard if that is any help.


----------



## Custard Cream (9 December 2013)

Yes, he was with Matt Earith and towards the end of the 2012 season was being competed by Paul Langford. Nothing for 2013 on BE. Hadn't realised he'd been sold. Might be worth looking on the BD website see if any results are posted there.


----------



## FownerofW (9 December 2013)

Thanks Nikbax333 - good to know horse is still alive. Please PM me contact details of SJ yard if possible.


----------



## Nikbax333 (16 December 2013)

How do you PM on this site? I've sent you a request if that's how you do it? Failing that, you are free to contact me over email or Facebook if its easier.


----------



## FownerofW (22 December 2013)

Have PM'd you (I think)


----------



## FownerofW (18 January 2014)

Still trying to trace Wilson. Believed to have been sold from Northumberland to a private owner (kept on livery at Ingliston early 2013) then part exchanged through a dealer/maybe 2 dealers and may now be in mid to north Scotland.


----------



## jfyfe (25 April 2014)

Hi there, just to let you know that Wilson is now living in Dundee. I bought him just over a week ago. He really is an amazing horse and I am very lucky to have found him! Please get in touch if there's anything you would like to know


----------

